# Samsung offers Unlocked/Developer Edition SGS3 for Verizon



## Mrbobrowitz (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is the article

http://www.androidce...ition-galaxy-s-

And 3 Samsung reps have confirmed over Twitter.

Let the good times roll


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Wait, as in I have to get a new device? Or they released a tool to unlock it?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

SySerror said:


> Wait, as in I have to get a new device? Or they released a tool to unlock it?


new device


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> new device


That's disgusting.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

SySerror said:


> That's disgusting.


agreed


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> agreed


I mean, I guess I can sell this and take a ~150 hit buying a new phone but honestly this is just terrible. I'm sure it would be easy to unlock the bootloader with OEM tools.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

im in the liquidsmooth roms irc... they are pretty confident that someone will crack it... rather then buying a new phone...


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> im in the liquidsmooth roms irc... they are pretty confident that someone will crack it... rather then buying a new phone...


Yeah, so am I. It's still annoying and I hate having to wait while dealing with this touchwiz crap.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

SySerror said:


> Yeah, so am I. It's still annoying and I hate having to wait while dealing with this touchwiz crap.


pretty sure it doesn't make a huge difference in terms of getting aosp on the device.
we can already flash roms the devs just need to get around the RIL.

having an unlocked bootloader at this point would just help A WHOLE LOT with custom kernels.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

I love my gnex more and more every day...wow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> im in the liquidsmooth roms irc... they are pretty confident that someone will crack it... rather then buying a new phone...


Someone said that too about the moto bootloaders.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

this is fing stupid, frustrsting and annoying.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> pretty sure it doesn't make a huge difference in terms of getting aosp on the device.
> we can already flash roms the devs just need to get around the RIL.
> 
> having an unlocked bootloader at this point would just help A WHOLE LOT with custom kernels.


afaik you need a different kernel for AOSP


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

SySerror said:


> afaik you need a different kernel for AOSP


on the Droid 2 you didn't, but that's about the only experience I have in terms of development.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

So is the bootloader on the S3 just locked or locked AND encrypted? I mean, the HTC Thunderbolt was locked and was eventually unlocked, but my old DroidX was encrypted and still is.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> So is the bootloader on the S3 just locked or locked AND encrypted? I mean, the HTC Thunderbolt was locked and was eventually unlocked, but my old DroidX was encrypted and still is.


pretty sure it's just locked...
but i'd like someone else to verify.


----------



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

New Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 has unlocking bootloader http://cnet.co/OvScgP


----------



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

nvm little late lol


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

A thread for this already exists: http://rootzwiki.com...s3-for-verizon/

EDIT: Ninja'd, you already realized this


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

coming from a droid x, i hope it isnt encrypted


----------



## JeremytheIndian (Aug 5, 2011)

Any of you way smarter than me fellas know if this will help us over on the locked side in the future and how much? I really can't stomach taking that big of a hit on my 2 day old GS III via flea bay to get this "way it should have been" version.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

glad now that i didn't preorder. looks like i'll be ordering mine direct from sammy! woot!


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

So worst case scenario is that I sell my S3 and buy one from Sammy, right?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

firejackson1 said:


> A thread for this already exists: http://rootzwiki.com...s3-for-verizon/ EDIT: Ninja'd, you already realized this


Merged


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

This makes me glad I kept my Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I was planning on paying full price anyway so I am glad I didn't pick one up today.

This is also incentive for those with grandfathered unlimited data plans to avoid the subsidized one so they don't shove you into tiered data.

Verizon really is something else...


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn 600 bones, well guess I'll get to sleep on the couch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/10254/20120710/samsung-galaxy-s3-verizon-bootloader-unlocked-code.htm

Any Dev check this out and find a way to use it and unlock our boot loader??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

E Sini said:


> http://www.idigitalt...locked-code.htm
> 
> Any Dev check this out and find a way to use it and unlock our boot loader??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's only the Kernel and Platform(which is the ROM?) source code.
Nothing to do with the bootloader.

However the kernel source code should assist us with getting AOSP running on the device.
(x13thangelx confirmed this)


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> It's only the Kernel and Platform(which is the ROM?) source code.
> Nothing to do with the bootloader.
> 
> However the kernel source code should assist us with getting AOSP running on the device.
> (x13thangelx confirmed this)


Slightly new to this so what's that mean exactly? We already can put Roms with the root... so with kernel code can we install custom kernels too? Isn't that all we would need?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

E Sini said:


> Slightly new to this so what's that mean exactly? We already can put Roms with the root... so with kernel code can we install custom kernels too? Isn't that all we would need?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


still need the BL unlocked to install custom kernels


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

E Sini said:


> still need the BL unlocked to install custom kernels


Well we can use KEXEC from the Recovery Partition to use Custom kernels right now.
The problem is the current method requires OVERWRITING the recovery image, which isn't ideal.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> still need the BL unlocked to install custom kernels


That source code can't hurt though right.... wouldn't it give us another piece of the puzzle a bit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

E Sini said:


> That source code can't hurt though right.... wouldn't it give us another piece of the puzzle a bit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i'd say so... but this is a different puzzle


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> i'd say so... but this is a different puzzle


Hey whatever it takes lol. I can't really drop $600 on a Dev phone just to get all my stuff the way I like it. So here's to hoping the devs don't jump ship and keep trying to unlock ours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i might be the only one to ever say this.. but im getting used to touchwiz and kinda like it... if only there were some Status bar tweaks and little odds and ends, itd be cool


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> i might be the only one to ever say this.. but im getting used to touchwiz and kinda like it... if only there were some Status bar tweaks and little odds and ends, itd be cool


I actually never really minded it when I had it on the fascinate. But I always switch the launcher n stuff so it masks it a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

thats what i did.. im on apex launcher.. so now that the launcher is fully customizable, im fine with the rest.... touchwiz already has status bar toggles.... would be cool to have more status bar tweaks..... longpress the 3 nav buttons = a defined target... and a few other odds and ends, i would be really happy with it! maybe some more lockscreen options..


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of crap is this. Now just to flash normal roms like on my tbolt I need a " special edition" gs3! After using my upgarade now my only option is to sell this before unboxing it and take a hit on price and shell out at least another 100.00 dollars to get the unlocked version. 
What bs and I'm supposed to pick the phone up tomorrow afternoon 
:-(
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

djj624 said:


> What kind of crap is this. Now just to flash normal roms like on my tbolt I need a " special edition" gs3! After using my upgarade now my only option is to sell this before unboxing it and take a hit on price and shell out at least another 100.00 dollars to get the unlocked version.
> What bs and I'm supposed to pick the phone up tomorrow afternoon
> :-(
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This doesn't really affect ROMs, only kernels.
You should be able to flash ROMs fine.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Took my sim and put it back in my Gnex, Verizon can have their S3 back and Samsung can keep theirs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

So the devs will have to use stock kernels in their roms for now?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

djj624 said:


> So the devs will have to use stock kernels in their roms for now?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


We CAN use custom kernels but this requires a bit of a hack method.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

So we are still somewhat on the right path then? I guess if you think about it to come far in such a short amount of time is a plus.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

djj624 said:


> So we are still somewhat on the right path then? I guess if you think about it to come far in such a short amount of time is a plus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well we're FAR ahead of what the Droid X/2/G has... and the phone isn't even officially released yet.
I sense a lot of hope in this device.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

this dev phone will be a good thing.. since the lock is software based, we should be able to get a dump from the dev phone and then flash to our phones..
right?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

dvader said:


> this dev phone will be a good thing.. since the lock is software based, we should be able to get a dump from the dev phone and then flash to our phones..
> right?


Except apparently we can't flash ANOTHER bootloader FROM the bootloader (which we can on the Droid X/2/G so I'm not sure why we can't here) and we'd need to flash it via a JTAG.
I'd imagine this'll work for anyone comfortable with a JTAG but for a layman such as myself this isn't really a viable solution.


----------



## IamN0Z (Jun 3, 2012)

This seems pretty odd. If they are going to offer an unlocked edition, why not just give us the tools to unlock the ones we already have?


----------



## Panzer (May 2, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Verizon asking about purchasing directly from Samsung and said everything would be fine except they will not insure it for loss and theft. I had to ask if others have called about about the dev version and couple people cancelled their preorders already. It is going to be the gfs and she is space cadet so will have to look into alternatives for insurance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

IamN0Z said:


> This seems pretty odd. If they are going to offer an unlocked edition, why not just give us the tools to unlock the ones we already have?


Because they're assholes and they want to make our job as difficult as humanly possible.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

those who are saying they want the unlocked one but already have the locked s3 , why do you need to sell them on ebay or craigslist and take a loss ?Keep the contract extension you signed, and return the phone. No one has had it for 14 days have they ? Return it , get a refund , minus the restocking fee (maybe) and reactivate your old phone. Then you aren't taking a big hit on resale.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats dirty Verizon. Why not just release some sort of unlock tool that voids your warranty??


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

acras said:


> those who are saying they want the unlocked one but already have the locked s3 , why do you need to sell them on ebay or craigslist and take a loss ?Keep the contract extension you signed, and return the phone. No one has had it for 14 days have they ? Return it , get a refund , minus the restocking fee (maybe) and reactivate your old phone. Then you aren't taking a big hit on resale.


why??? if you sell it privately, you will get muchh more then the upgrade cost of the phone... then you are closer away to buy the unlocked one..


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Except apparently we can't flash ANOTHER bootloader FROM the bootloader (which we can on the Droid X/2/G so I'm not sure why we can't here) and we'd need to flash it via a JTAG.
> I'd imagine this'll work for anyone comfortable with a JTAG but for a layman such as myself this isn't really a viable solution.


I have no issues with flashing via jtag, so if that's the route i have to go, then fine by me.. besides i don't want to the return/spend $600 headache.

wonder what the ETA for the dev phone release is?


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> why??? if you sell it privately, you will get muchh more then the upgrade cost of the phone... then you are closer away to buy the unlocked one..


Agreed. I bought mine for $199 on the agreement that I upgraded. I can sell it for around the $600 that it would cost to buy a brand new one directly from Samsung. So, I would almost break even, and take a smaller hit than I normally would at full retail.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Agreed. I bought mine for $199 on the agreement that I upgraded. I can sell it for around the $600 that it would cost to buy a brand new one directly from Samsung. So, I would almost break even, and take a smaller hit than I normally would at full retail.


how do you sell your phone that you get off an upgrade without getting charged by verizon?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

theMichael said:


> how do you sell your phone that you get off an upgrade without getting charged by verizon?


How is Verizon supposed to find out?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

theMichael said:


> how do you sell your phone that you get off an upgrade without getting charged by verizon?


why would he get charged from verizon???? he locked himself into a contract for another 2 years... you can do whatever you want with your phone (sell it keep it whatever)


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> why??? if you sell it privately, you will get muchh more then the upgrade cost of the phone... then you are closer away to buy the unlocked one..


Because some are whining about "taking a loss" . I agree , IF you can sell for above the subsidized price then you are making a profit . Granted , if you bought for $199 , and sold for $600 , you would still have to pony up another $200 for the unlocked version , but I think a few people are looking at it like they would be out the original $200 , plus the extra $200 to get the unlocked version , instead of the reality of it costing $200 in that scenario. I figured it was easier for those who are math deficient to just return it. Before anyone gets mad , the comments are for those who were saying they would take a hit , or loss.

Edit: forgot to mention , the chances of selling a LOCKED s3 for close to $600 started dropping today , around the time Sammy announced the UNLOCKED version.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

correct me if im wrong.. the unlocked version is NOT another 200... its 600 bucks


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

"Want a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S III without all the huffing and puffing that comes a long with encrypted bootloaders? The manufacture has you covered, as it will offer a "developer edition" Verizon Galaxy S 3 through its developer portal for $599."


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> why would he get charged from verizon???? he locked himself into a contract for another 2 years... you can do whatever you want with your phone (sell it keep it whatever)


interesting,i was thinking of the reverse situation for some reason; when you try and break a plan within the trial period and keep the phone, they charge you.

if that makes sense?

in narnia...


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

theMichael said:


> interesting,i was thinking of the reverse situation for some reason; when you try and break a plan within the trial period and keep the phone, they charge you.
> 
> if that makes sense?
> 
> in narnia...


maybe that's because you're STEALING THE PHONE? XD


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

theMichael said:


> interesting,i was thinking of the reverse situation for some reason; when you try and break a plan within the trial period and keep the phone, they charge you.
> 
> if that makes sense?
> 
> in narnia...


they charge you for breaking your contract and closing the line, yes.... but you can do whatever you want with the phone you have


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

theMichael said:


> How is Verizon supposed to find out?


They would find out as soon as the person who bought it tried to activate it . ESN (?) that is assigned to the device is tied to the account it was activated on . If it wasn't activated , I'm not sure if its attached to the account that has the contract or not.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

JayR_Themer said:


> I love my gnex more and more every day...wow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Trust me when I say the SGSIII runs circles around the gnex. Carried the gnex since last December and it was nice, but the SGSIII is in another class.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> correct me if im wrong.. the unlocked version is NOT another 200... its 600 bucks


Math $-200(s3) + $600(sell said s3) = $400. Now , how much money do you need to add to your $400 to have enough to buy the $600 unlocked s3 ? (hint its $200) You would be paying $200 of your own , non profit from reselling the locked s3 money . SO it would be the same as paying the subsidized price in the first place , just with a lot more work. The reality of this probably won't work , because I really don't see too many people buying private party Verizon s3's for $600 , I'm betting closer to $400-$450.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

regardless youre still paying 200 buccks.. the same price that you would to upgrade your phone.. only.. now youre getting the phone that you want. with a bit more work involved....

and i do see alot of people buying it simply because you have two choices..... leave verizon... or if you want the phone bad enough, you gotta buy that one.. plain and simple


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

theMichael said:


> interesting,i was thinking of the reverse situation for some reason; when you try and break a plan within the trial period and keep the phone, they charge you.
> 
> if that makes sense?
> 
> in narnia...


Yea they will hit you with the etf if you don't return the phone while in the 14day trial period . If you are within the 14 days , you can return the phone and have your contract restored to its previous state , original end date , eligibility for discount on phones , etc.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> regardless youre still paying 200 buccks.. the same price that you would to upgrade your phone.. only.. now youre getting the phone that you want. with a bit more work involved....
> 
> and i do see alot of people buying it simply because you have two choices..... leave verizon... or if you want the phone bad enough, you gotta buy that one.. plain and simple


Yes , as I said a few posts back , you are in that scenario paying $200 , but I'm betting that won't be the case , I think you would be DAMNED lucky to sell an s3 private party for $600 . Don't fool yourself , it won't be A LOT of people buying the unlocked version , I would be surprised if the unlocked version equals more than 10-15% of the total number of s3's on Verizon


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> and i do see alot of people buying it simply because you have two choices..... leave verizon... or if you want the phone bad enough, you gotta buy that one.. plain and simple


Or you can do neither.
Honestly I don't see development stopping because of this locked bootloader.
I predict shortly after the official release the phone will have almost just as much development as the other carrier variants.
At least in terms of ROMS. Not sure where Kernels are going right now...


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

acras said:


> Math $-200(s3) + $600(sell said s3) = $400. Now , how much money do you need to add to your $400 to have enough to buy the $600 unlocked s3 ? (hint its $200) You would be paying $200 of your own , non profit from reselling the locked s3 money . SO it would be the same as paying the subsidized price in the first place , just with a lot more work. The reality of this probably won't work , because I really don't see too many people buying private party Verizon s3's for $600 , I'm betting closer to $400-$450.


actually they are going for $600 or so all day long......


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Or you can do neither.
> Honestly I don't see development stopping because of this locked bootloader.
> I predict shortly after the official release the phone will have almost just as much development as the other carrier variants.
> At least in terms of ROMS. Not sure where Kernels are going right now...


i still see this being cracked..... they are running oced kernels on verizons varient... just a royal pain in the ass to run... the phones not even officially out yet ... itll happen.. im optimistic


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> i still see this being cracked..... they are running oced kernels on verizons varient... just a royal pain in the ass to run... the phones not even officially out yet ... itll happen.. im optimistic


It's not even REALLY a pain in the ass.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> actually they are going for $600 or so all day long......


That's going to end pretty quick , with the unlocked version coming , and when the s3 is readily available in store , there will be no reason for anyone to pay some stranger in his underwear sitting on his back porch $600 when they could buy a brand new , in box from Verizon or Sammy S3 for the same price , and not have to worry if the previous owner made sweet tender love to the phone . Or is planning on making sweet tender love to them on that back porch.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

acras said:


> there will be no reason for anyone to pay some stranger in his underwear sitting on his back porch $600 when they could buy a brand new , in box from Verizon or Sammy S3 for the same price , and not have to worry if the previous owner made sweet tender love to the phone . Or is planning on making sweet tender love to them on that back porch.


*Classic!*


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Grrrr and my 32gig from verizon is sitting at home unopened in the box and now this happens >.> I paid full price for it, so would the best thing to do be to return it and then get this?


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Kind of surprised by some of these posts, what makes you guys happy? Everyone wanted an unlocked bootloader, and you have a way to get it now. It's not ideal, true...but at least there is an option now. Didn't see that option appear with other phones on VZW. The fact that you can't use an upgrade and get at $200 sucks, totally understand that. But you can either return and keep upgrade for later or sell it to cover most if not all costs of developer edition.

I personally am happy that we have an option. Shows that Samsung actually cares, unlike VZW and Moto with all their locking BS!

Now my problem is to decide on whether to keep my GNexus that I love and is running JellyBean or get the SGS3 dev edition. I definitely would like the better battery, better camera, better screen, and supposedly fast UI. But I needs my JB too!


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

thetaman said:


> Kind of surprised by some of these posts, what makes you guys happy? Everyone wanted an unlocked bootloader, and you have a way to get it now. It's not ideal, true...but at least there is an option now. Didn't see that option appear with other phones on VZW. The fact that you can't use an upgrade and get at $200 sucks, totally understand that. But you can either return and keep upgrade for later or sell it to cover most if not all costs of developer edition.
> 
> I personally am happy that we have an option. Shows that Samsung actually cares, unlike VZW and Moto with all their locking BS!
> 
> Now my problem is to decide on whether to keep my GNexus that I love and is running JellyBean or get the SGS3 dev edition. I definitely would like the better battery, better camera, better screen, and supposedly fast UI. But I needs my JB too!


I too was running JB on my GNex, but I have to say, the S3 is definitely a nice upgrade in terms of hardware. The camera is a huge improvement! Battery life (though still too early to say definitively) is also better (even with the GNex's extended battery, I'm doing better on the S3). The screen is sort of a wash (pun intended): the S3 has more screen real estate, better colors IMO, but it is harder to see in sunlight. I do miss some JB features (really liked Google Now and the improved Voice Search).

Regarding the bootloader situation, the most egregious error is that they did not tell us up front that 1) the subsidized version would have a locked bootloader (unlike all the other carrier versions), and especially 2) that they would have a developer version available. IF they had told us all of that ahead of time, we could have made the right decision. As it stands, I now have a subsidized version that I will always feel is subpar. And I really don't want to go through the hassle of 1) returning this phone, 2) waiting to see when the developer version will come out, and 3) pay a large sum extra just to have something the rest of the carrier versions already have on the subsidized version.

Yes, it's nice that Samsung is listening and trying to accomodate us, but both Samsung and Verizon should have been more upfront about it! I hope Verizon gets a lot of returns because of this (I'm seriously thinking about it). I don't even mind so much that Verizon decided to lock the bootloader (they want to protect their business and minimize accidentally bricking). They really should do something like HTC has done by registering your phone if you unlock it so that the carrier knows the warranty is invalid. OR at least tell everyone from the start that there would be a developer option.

So I think the anger is warranted, and we should not allow this to quietly go away!


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Trust me when I say the SGSIII runs circles around the gnex. Carried the gnex since last December and it was nice, but the SGSIII is in another class.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Lol, I knew someone was going say "omg gs3 ownz the gnex!" People love defending their devices.

Sent from myself


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I also carried the Nexus since December, other than true ICS and soft key buttons (which I prefer), how can you not say the GS3 beats it in every other way. After 1 week with the GS3, it is superior.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not tech savvy enough to know this, but what's keeping a dev from exporting and importing the boot image from the unlocked "dev" device and into the "Verizon" device? I'm just here to learn


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

fillyo said:


> I also carried the Nexus since December, other than true ICS and soft key buttons (which I prefer), how can you not say the GS3 beats it in every other way. After 1 week with the GS3, it is superior.


Well, unlocked bootloader for one  Spec wise its not much different. Definitely not worth "upgrading" to from the gnex IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tysdad08 (Aug 1, 2011)

fillyo said:


> I also carried the Nexus since December, other than true ICS and soft key buttons (which I prefer), how can you not say the GS3 beats it in every other way. After 1 week with the GS3, it is superior.


I back up on this had the gnex from day one loved it but now have the gs3 and it blows my gnex out of the water so much faster and runs way cooler.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

Travisimo said:


> I too was running JB on my GNex, but I have to say, the S3 is definitely a nice upgrade in terms of hardware. The camera is a huge improvement! Battery life (though still too early to say definitively) is also better (even with the GNex's extended battery, I'm doing better on the S3). The screen is sort of a wash (pun intended): the S3 has more screen real estate, better colors IMO, but it is harder to see in sunlight. I do miss some JB features (really liked Google Now and the improved Voice Search).
> 
> Regarding the bootloader situation, the most egregious error is that they did not tell us up front that 1) the subsidized version would have a locked bootloader (unlike all the other carrier versions), and especially 2) that they would have a developer version available. IF they had told us all of that ahead of time, we could have made the right decision. As it stands, I now have a subsidized version that I will always feel is subpar. And I really don't want to go through the hassle of 1) returning this phone, 2) waiting to see when the developer version will come out, and 3) pay a large sum extra just to have something the rest of the carrier versions already have on the subsidized version.
> 
> ...


I think the deal is that Verizon didn't specifically tell us because their past actions have told us that they want everything on their network locked down. They are not required to tell us what they have changed , one of the hazards of preordering , buyer beware . I really think that samsung responded to the outrage when announcing the unlocked version , rather than any nefarious plan to try to pull more money out of customers , as some are insinuating .My theory is that V required the locked bootloader(they admitted it) , and Sammy complied to get on the largest carrier in the U.S. Once enough people complained , Sammy pushed back at V due to negative press about Sammy , and being the largest manufacturer for non apple manager to get this stipulation . Considering how Verizon acts I think Sammy did a hell of a job even getting V to allow an unlocked version for their network . Ideal , no , but what do you do? I'd say the best way to show displeasure is to leave V and when you do tell them why . If I was going to stay , and be on the s3 I would def. buy from Sammy to support their effort to help out its customers despite their carriers B.S.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you guys run aosp jellybean on your nexus? I haven't touched a gs3 so I honestly can't say anything bad or good about it. However, aosp jellybean (particularly jellybelly) has been lightning quick. No hesitation when switching between apps or loading anything.

Edit: 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This guy has it all right. Well said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

Birthofahero said:


> Have you guys run aosp jellybean on your nexus? I haven't touched a gs3 so I honestly can't say anything bad or good about it. However, aosp jellybean (particularly jellybelly) has been lightning quick. No hesitation when switching between apps or loading anything.
> 
> Edit:
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


Yes I still have my gnex running Jelly belly. I love jb but I can honestly say the S3 is smoother running ics than the gnex running jb (and that's saying a lot). When jb comes to the s3, it will definitely be the greatest combination ever!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

